# New look? and a bargain



## dw1305 (1 Feb 2022)

Hi all,
@LondonDragon do we have a snazzy new look? I'm on a different type of device to normal but we appear to have gone green (which is always a good thing)?

Also following on from @GHNelson find of a <"bargain _Cryptocoryne_"> and @sparkyweasel 's lamentations about not having purchased further copies of <"Takashi Amano's books">, while I was looking back through the "_what do you feed your fish?_" questions,  I've just found I own a <"bargain book">:

 Mike Hellweg's <"Culturing Live Foods: A Step by Step Guide for Culturing One's Own Food for the Home Aquarium">.

I'm open to offers

cheers Darrel


----------



## Hufsa (1 Feb 2022)

Dont forget us when youre rich and famous Darrel! 😘


----------



## dw1305 (1 Feb 2022)

Hi all,


Hufsa said:


> Dont forget us when youre rich and famous Darrel!


Should/when I get a sale, I'm going to blow the money on the largest ADA Superjet filter, filled to the brim with Biohome.

cheers Darrel


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Feb 2022)

dw1305 said:


> @LondonDragon do we have a snazzy new look?


I am testing something  hope you guys like it! sneaked it!


----------



## John q (1 Feb 2022)

dw1305 said:


> filled with Biohome.


Stop teasing darrel, you'll make @Hufsa  jealous.


----------



## Hufsa (1 Feb 2022)

@John q totally untrue! 😉 I was trying to calculate if he would be able to buy a cup of coffee with the bit of money left over 😁


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Feb 2022)

Hufsa said:


> the bit of money left over


Won't be a very large filter!! we might have to chip in for the coffee....


----------



## dw1305 (1 Feb 2022)

Hi all, 


LondonDragon said:


> I am testing something  hope you guys like it


Love it. 

Specifically for @Hufsa (and @pat1cp) , the new look is pukka and reminded me of Percy, Lord Percy.


John q said:


> Stop teasing darrel,


You are right, this could be the seed money for "Pump in a Bucket by Luddite".


Hufsa said:


> I was trying to calculate if he would be able to buy a cup of coffee with the bit of money left over


Not in Norway would be my guess.

cheers Darrel


----------



## mort (1 Feb 2022)

You could invest some of your capital into this, sounds the perfect species for your low tech tanks.









						Moss , Live Aquarium Plant   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for  Moss , Live Aquarium Plant  at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Hufsa (1 Feb 2022)

I cant with this thread, its too much! 😂


----------



## shangman (1 Feb 2022)

I love the slick new look, but spare a thought for the dyslexics who can read much better with a pale coloured background like it was before rather than white/pale grey. That's one of the reasons I really liked the site tbh


----------



## Courtneybst (1 Feb 2022)

I think the lightning bolt will come in handy! Should stop new posts getting lost. Although I think I do prefer the old design I'm adaptable 😁

Edit: Now I'm starting to doubt myself...was the lightning bolt always there?! 😂


----------



## Wookii (1 Feb 2022)

mort said:


> You could invest some of your capital into this, sounds the perfect species for your low tech tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol that takes the biscuit! 😂


----------



## Toby C (1 Feb 2022)

Courtneybst said:


> Now I'm starting to doubt myself...was the lightning bolt always there?


Yes..


----------



## Wookii (1 Feb 2022)

mort said:


> You could invest some of your capital into this, sounds the perfect species for your low tech tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking at the feedback, we’re late to the party Darrel’s already bought some! 😂🤣


----------



## Conort2 (1 Feb 2022)

Wookii said:


> Looking at the feedback, we’re late to the party Darrel’s already bought some! 😂🤣
> 
> View attachment 181279


Surely people aren’t buying this stuff?!?! 😂😂😂 bloody 50quid crypts, moss taken out the garden sold as Java moss and now this haha


----------



## dw1305 (1 Feb 2022)

Hi all, 


Wookii said:


> we’re late to the party Darrel’s already bought some!





Conort2 said:


> Surely people aren’t buying this stuff?!?!


Allegedly I'm going to  divide it into small sections and sell it at a profit.

cheers Darrel


----------



## hypnogogia (1 Feb 2022)

Courtneybst said:


> I think the lightning bolt will come in handy


Where’s that? Can’t see it.


----------



## pat1cp (1 Feb 2022)

hypnogogia said:


> Where’s that? Can’t see it.


Next to notifications


----------



## hypnogogia (1 Feb 2022)

pat1cp said:


> Next to notifications


Not on a tablet.  I’ll have to check on PC later/tomorrow.


----------



## pat1cp (1 Feb 2022)

Odd


----------



## Hufsa (1 Feb 2022)

Cant see the bolt either, on PC. To be honest the bright themes are much too bright for my tiny beady little cave-dweller eyes, so I had to switch to see what the fuss was all about. But I couldnt remember what the default looked like before 

Oh well, back to dark mode!


----------



## hypnogogia (1 Feb 2022)




----------



## MichaelJ (1 Feb 2022)

Not sure If I am supposed to buy something here... Darrel might need an aquarium heater actually  but anyway I also like the new look of the UKAPS site - on MacOS/Safari. Good job on that!

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## KirstyF (1 Feb 2022)

Hufsa said:


> too bright for my tiny beady little cave-dweller eyes



Aha, you live in a cave…so this explains the obsession with all things mossy. 😉


----------



## arcturus (2 Feb 2022)

Do we need to buy that special moss to activate the lightning bolt? I cannot see it.


----------



## dw1305 (2 Feb 2022)

Hi all,


MichaelJ said:


> Darrel might need an aquarium heater actually


I do, that one has  <"been faulty">  ever since it has owned us.


arcturus said:


> Do we need to buy that special moss to activate the lightning bolt? I cannot see it.


No "Lightning Bolt" for me either.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Hufsa (2 Feb 2022)

What does the lightning bolt do anyway? Is it a quick button to ping @Zeus. , the god of lightning and ferts?


----------



## Zeus. (2 Feb 2022)

Hufsa said:


> What does the lightning bolt do anyway? Is it a quick button to ping @Zeus. , the god of lightning and ferts?


New posts on mobile device/phone.


----------



## mort (2 Feb 2022)

Hufsa said:


> Cant see the bolt either, on PC. To be honest the bright themes are much too bright for my tiny beady little cave-dweller eyes, so I had to switch to see what the fuss was all about. But I couldnt remember what the default looked like before
> 
> Oh well, back to dark mode!



Same for me. Ran the dark mode for years now. Nice to hear there's another troglodyte out there.


----------



## Hufsa (2 Feb 2022)

Ooh troglodyte mode just turned into mossy troglodyte mode, a dark green instead of black


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Feb 2022)

Clear the browser cache and try again  could be that!


----------



## dw1305 (2 Feb 2022)

Hi all,


dw1305 said:


> I've just found I own a <"bargain book">:
> 
> Mike Hellweg's <"Culturing Live Foods: A Step by Step Guide for Culturing One's Own Food for the Home Aquarium">.
> 
> I'm open to offers


Now "unavailable",  so I'm guessing that some-one has invested £2000 in it. It is still for sale on <"Amazon.com"> though for a much more realistic $1050.

cheers Darrel


----------



## dw1305 (2 Feb 2022)

Hi all, 


dw1305 said:


> It is still for sale on <"Amazon.com"> though for a much more realistic $1050.


Bizarrely I've just found out that it really is selling for $1000, mentioned at about 4 minutes in the video. 



cheers Darrel


----------



## Hufsa (2 Feb 2022)

Is there any chance the new dark mode is open to suggestions? 

Could the font color on the thread listings be dimmed a little bit closer to how it was before?
My tiny cave-dweller eyestalks etc etc..

I found an old screenshot to compare because I wasnt sure if I was imagining it or not


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Feb 2022)

Hufsa said:


> Could the font color on the thread listings be dimmed a little bit closer to how it was before?
> My tiny cave-dweller eyestalks etc etc..


Done, let me know if OK now!


----------



## Hufsa (2 Feb 2022)

@LondonDragon  Perfect!


----------



## dw1305 (4 Feb 2022)

Hi all, 


dw1305 said:


> Bizarrely I've just found out that it really is selling for $1000,


$1900 today. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Maf 2500 (4 Feb 2022)

dw1305 said:


> $1900 today


I decided to have a look on Abebooks and there is one copy available for the bargain price of £585!


----------



## castle (4 Feb 2022)

Genuine question, if I scan/share the "culturing live food" book, will i get sued? 

...probably.


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Feb 2022)

castle said:


> Genuine question, if I scan/share the "culturing live food" book, will i get sued?


only if you get caught doing it


----------



## jaypeecee (4 Feb 2022)

Hi Everyone,

Alas, I have nothing witty to add. But I do like this new layout and colour scheme. Having said that, I was previously a 'dark' theme user. I always find it much easier on my eyes. But that's partly because I can't keep up with cleaning my specs! The combination of a white screen and the rainbow effects from greasy lenses takes me back to the psychedelic 60s! Way out, man.

And, last but not least, full marks to Paulo (@LondonDragon) for doing a great job of the 'new look' UKAPS. 

JPC


----------



## John q (4 Feb 2022)

jaypeecee said:


> psychedelic 60s! Way out, man.


Lol all hail Ken kessy..  the... acid test 🙃 

"None of us are going to deny what other people are doing. If saying bullshit is somebody's thing, then he says bullshit. If somebody is an ass-kicker, then that's what he's going to do on this trip, kick asses. He's going to do it right out front and nobody is going to have anything to get pissed off about. He can just say, 'I'm sorry I kicked you in the ass, but I'm not sorry I'm an ass-kicker. That's what I do, I kick people in the ass.' Everybody is going to be what they are, and whatever they are, there's not going to be anything to apologize about. What we are, we're going to wail with on this whole trip."


----------

